# Looking for a nice used hunting bow



## sburk (Jan 16, 2004)

Looking for a nice used hunting bow. I need a 28" draw Right Hand and would like something in the 60 to 70 pound weight. I would prefer a more modern bow with all the accessories. Either a single cam or cam and 1/2 is desireable.
Please email me at [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## headshot_4 (Sep 22, 2004)

did you find a bow? I have one you may be interested if not


----------

